# Screen printing license plate frames jig



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

*Ok i gotta question.. *
*i have been searching online for a while today, **trying to find out how they screen print on license plate frames.. i am not even sure if i have the right words in my search.. i want to be able to take a license plate frame, put it onin the exact same place every time.. and screen print them.. sorta like a wooden shirt board but with the indention of the frame.. does that make sence?? **they must have out there something like that that i am looking for.. *
*any help would be appreciated.. thanks..*
*Jess*


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

Try a frame of nails, 2 on the top, 4 on each side, and slide the plate inter the heads. That's how I print on coro.


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

i will give that a try thank you
what ink does one use for the coragatted (mispelled) plastics and what ink should one use for the license plate frames? just reg graphic inks or? and where would i get it..


----------



## Alloy America (Jul 29, 2008)

Jessica: You will have to make your own jig to hold the frame for printing. The entire frame would then be below surface and the flat top of the frame would be level with the top of your printing station.


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

Charms4all said:


> i will give that a try thank you
> what ink does one use for the coragatted (mispelled) plastics and what ink should one use for the license plate frames? just reg graphic inks or? and where would i get it..


Enamels are good for corogated, they may work on the license plate frames. In Ryonet's (silkscreeningsupplies.com) ink section, they have a section for non-textile inks and what substrates you can use them for. I think they may have a general purpose non-textile ink that should print on most anything. 


When in doubt, call Nazdar's customer service and tell them what you want to print on, and they'll tell you what you need.


----------



## amthemlabel (Nov 29, 2014)

Charms4all said:


> *Ok i gotta question.. *
> *i have been searching online for a while today, **trying to find out how they screen print on license plate frames.. i am not even sure if i have the right words in my search.. i want to be able to take a license plate frame, put it onin the exact same place every time.. and screen print them.. sorta like a wooden shirt board but with the indention of the frame.. does that make sence?? **they must have out there something like that that i am looking for.. *
> *any help would be appreciated.. thanks..*
> *Jess*


Use plaster of paris to make a base mold that contours to the license frame. It should hold it in place. Also consider using table top adhesive in the mold to help hold the frame in place.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

All of that seems like a lot work. Ever consider sublimation? We sub on license plates and license plate frames. Quick, easy and good margin.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

OP was 2008.....I am sure they figured it out by now...


----------



## amthemlabel (Nov 29, 2014)

royster13 said:


> OP was 2008.....I am sure they figured it out by now...


People read and learn from these boards for decades after the original post. They search subject matter and key words. I reply to a topic not a poster. I have been an elder on another board for 20 years. People often say they have been reading and learning from posts for years yet they have never posted until they had a question that was was not previously addressed on the board. I am surprised you have not heard this before from a moderator.


----------

